# Anyone using Bsnl wimax & need auto connect config or firmware contact here



## funskar (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone using Bsnl wimax & need auto connect config or firmware contact here ..

Just tell the model name of your wimax outdoor cpe & screenshot of the admin login ..

I will provide auto connect config or firmware ..


----------



## simplyamir (Jan 20, 2014)

my bsnl wimax cpe model no: OX253P
Please suggest the aut connect mode & also to connect linksys ciscowrh54g home router to the connection


----------



## deadlyvirus4me (May 14, 2014)

bsnl wimax cpe model no: OX253P
Please tell me auto connect configuration


----------



## yadavsidd (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Anyone using Bsnl wimax &amp; need auto connect config or firmware contact here*

I need OX253P auto connect config since after rebooting I have to manually click the frequency page to get it operational

- - - Updated - - -

I need OX253P auto connect config since after rebooting I have to manually click the frequency page to get it operational


----------



## Naveenvalluru (Jun 19, 2014)

my bsnl wimax cpe model no: OX253P


----------



## s2007.ravi (Aug 12, 2014)

funskar said:


> Anyone using Bsnl wimax & need auto connect config or firmware contact here ..
> 
> Just tell the model name of your wimax outdoor cpe & screenshot of the admin login ..
> 
> I will provide auto connect config or firmware ..



Hi Sir,

My WiMAX outdoor CPE model number is BM8311-IN. 
Please use the links to download the screenshots. Please provide me auto-connect config.

*www.dropbox.com/s/lkqeax39atnyjsq/2014-08-12 11.54.49.jpg?dl=0
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/66225668/Wimax Status.jpg
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/66225668/Admin Login.jpg

Thanks


----------



## jatesh13 (Oct 8, 2014)

My bsnl wimax model no is BM8201Z


----------



## rohitloveto200085 (Nov 5, 2014)

sir i need ox235p bsnl real firmware . i donot need auto login because i have been lost ca certificate . i need real firmware which help me connect internet again. i used already auto login but not working in my case. my model num of bsnl wimax is OX235p-5-NT-BA0100INBL-I
it is most urgent 

thank you


----------



## deadlyvirus4me (Nov 16, 2014)

[MENTION=298065]rohitloveto200085[/MENTION] plz provide me bsnl wimax CPE OX253p auto config file or tell me how to make auto config


----------

